# PVC mineral feeder?



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I have search all over and can not find the posts that talk about making this feeder. I know I have seen it but can not for the life of me find it right now. I want to go and buy the parts today and build it. So can someone post a link for building a PVC mineral feeder please. Thanks.


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

_swampyacresfarm.com_

_They have it on their website_


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I remember seeing it as well......I was just thinking about it the other day and was going to try it but with grain for my creep feeder. But if I remember right it was a PVC pipe that came down then a elbow and maybe a short piece that came off that. But it might have just been the pipe and the elbow. If someone doesn't chime in with the link of picture I would get a pipe that's a little long and the elbow and put together. If it looks like it need more then just the elbow cut a little of the pipe off and glue on 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scroll down to very bottom of this page.:shades:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I thought I posted on here earlier but can't find it :/

Anyways I'm not sure if this is what your talking about but we made a few PVC mineral feeders and love them. They don't waste anything and they are sturdy. I need to make a few more this week. They are pretty simple, just some wide straight pvc and a U piece.

Sorry they are so dirty. I need to clean and refill them today  the kelp always goes the fastest.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I like your bottom than the standard bottom for these pixel.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks. They work great, except we messed the last one up and its crooked.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Do you think you could put baking soda in one?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes - we use PVC for baking soda. It does tend to "cake" more than mineral so I tap the outside of the PVC with a stout stick every once in a while to keep it flowing down.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I used to use those PVC feeders for minerals but a lot was being wasted. The goats always seemed to want to eat from the back of the tube, so all the minerals were being pushed out of the front of it, which is a bit lower than the back. I noticed that the minerals went down very quickly so I moved the bedding below the feeder and the ground was covered with wasted minerals. I now use just goat troughs mounted on the wall at a height that all the goats can reach without needing to put their feet up, and of course above their butt height. Zero waste now. They can push it around all they want and it all stays in the trough.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have them but they are only about 15" tall. I had them that tall but I want to be able to clean them more often then they would go through it.

I have one filled with Mineral, one with Kelp and one with Baking soda. They are all over my barn.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

What is everyone using to attach these PVC to the wall?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I use the plumbers tape I believe that is what it is called. It is aluminum about a 3/4" wide with holes. 

I do it on the top and along the bottom.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks will look for it next time at Lowes.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Call me cheap but I try to use whatever I have on hand, we used 1x 2 's .


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

JAR702 said:


> Call me cheap but I try to use whatever I have on hand, we used 1x 2 's .


Did you put a board under so it did not slip down? I have the wood on hand.


----------

